# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cuando las provincias tomaron nombre de río

## Salut

Aupa gente!

Hurgando entre el atlas de Murcia, me he topado con esta joyita:



Es la división político-administrativa de España durante los años 1809-10, supongo que ideada por algún afrancesado  :Smile: 

Me gusta, aunque estaría bien ajustarse un poco más a las cuencas naturales  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

